#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Έντυπα για την εγγραφή στο σώμα Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών

## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ* θα βρείτε τις απαιτούμενες υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις που πρέπει να συνοδεύουν την αίτηση ένταξης στο σώμα Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών.

Για τη συγγραφή του βιογραφικού σας διαβάστε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

Η σχετική *ΕΙΔΗΣΗ* για την έναρξη των εγγραφών στο μητρώο ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.

----------

ptrsls

----------

